# Look what arrived in the box....



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Just some Intense aluminum....phone pics


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Sexy! Can't wait to see it built up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Bob you so need a Dorado on that thing. I mean really!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Bob you so need a Dorado on that thing. I mean really!


no way....888 ti


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

AARRRR shiny!


----------



## Skidhucker (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet bike, what's with the butt-pirate flag?


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

wow, fair play bob, that's damn nice.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Skidhucker said:


> Sweet bike, what's with the butt-pirate flag?


SERIOUSLY????? You can't figure out why he has th flag in hiz shotz???


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i feel like i've seen this frame before.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

saturnine said:


> i feel like i've seen this frame before.


love the red:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

SMT, we're coming down to ride this Sunday, you down? I'll bring the lube


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> SMT, we're coming down to ride this Sunday, you down? I'll bring the lube


call me sat night..have to be afternoon...surfing in morning...Martinsville Late morn.....not sure what GF wants to do...riding Sat


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Can't wait to see her built up as well, btw I do need some help with my girlfriend who I think is cheating on me!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

azdog said:


> Can't wait to see her built up as well, btw I do need some help with my girlfriend who I think is cheating on me!


you will have no more problems...I told her I can't see her anymore as soon as I found out about u...so sorry


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

looks flexy! If marz is the sh1t why no ROCO????


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Needs more shims.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Build that ***** up and let us see it's pure splender!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> Build that ***** up and let us see it's pure splender!!!!


just slightly over 11 pounds with metal spring for shock....gonna be in the 10's for frame weight


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

Man... what a shame. Bike like that deserves to be ridden to its full potential damn shame it will just get dusty in the garage while you sit in front of the computer with cheeto hands. lol.:thumbsup: Man 40,000 posts, really!?


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

and if you do actually do go outside when your bike is built you should stop by El Paso to see some real DH trails but be sure to bring your diapers cause you'll [email protected] your pants lol.:eekster:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

glassphisheye said:


> and if you do actually do go outside when your bike is built you should stop by El Paso to see some real DH trails but be sure to bring your diapers cause you'll [email protected] your pants lol.:eekster:


and yet again...another grasshopper slingin on the Internet


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> and yet again...another grasshopper slingin on the Internet


Oh...how they come, and how they go...


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

glassphisheye said:


> Man... what a shame. Bike like that deserves to be ridden to its full potential damn shame it will just get dusty in the garage while you sit in front of the computer with cheeto hands. lol.:thumbsup: Man 40,000 posts, really!?


Wow... that came outta nowhere....



glassphisheye said:


> and if you do actually do go outside when your bike is built you should stop by El Paso to see some real DH trails but be sure to bring your diapers cause you'll [email protected] your pants lol.:eekster:


Bwahaha, El Paso sucks nuts. There is absolutely NO reason to stop in El Paso, let alone live there, sucks for you, brah.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHgnaR said:


> Wow... that came outta nowhere....
> 
> Bwahaha, El Paso sucks nuts. There is absolutely NO reason to stop in El Paso, let alone live there, sucks for you, brah.


He is butt hurt over a post I made about placing an ad instead of of just posting his xc bike for dh fork trade....I said place an ad....no big...he is now stalking my post


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks great man. I've only ridden mine once, but the Evo Ti's a good match for it. Congrats!


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice start SMT ! Looks like such a fast sled. 888's are gonna be sweet this year !


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Stellar color choice.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

i want to be like you SMT when i grow up


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

very nice score there SMT!
with any luck (and some bribery) santa will be bringing me one of those next winter.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Metanoia said:


> i want to be like you SMT when i grow up


grown up?? I am still drinking, chasing skirts, gambling, riding bikes and skateboards, and still surfing, skiing water/snow....man I don't want to grow up


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

this is a complete newb hate on SMT ahah

nice bike btw. build that b1tch up!!


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

*Surfing ??*

I have made surfboards for 44 years - Read New Guy-
Check um out at

www.griffinsurfboards.com


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

DHgnaR said:


> Wow... that came outta nowhere....
> 
> Bwahaha, El Paso sucks nuts. There is absolutely NO reason to stop in El Paso, let alone live there, sucks for you, brah.


'
Nah he deserves that and more telling people that I wanted to trade a cracked and welded frame for a fork. Can I not solicit a trade. Not trying to make money...:madman: I don't like liars and i don't like you. El Paso is the **** www.roughriderfreeride.com . Roughrider Canyon has the hardest trails in the United States, trust me, i've been everywhere else. El Paso has a huge mountain right in the middle of the city and the largest urban state park in the United States. But hey ignorance is bliss cause you'd get hurt down here anyway lol. If the mountains don't get you I will...GRRRRRR


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> He is butt hurt over a post I made about placing an ad instead of of just posting his xc bike for dh fork trade....I said place an ad....no big...he is now stalking my post


Lol now your making stuff up. Dude tell the whole story. All i did was post and ask if anyone wanted to trade; is asking if anyone wants to trade really an ad. And didn't you just pull some ******** out of your ass and say that the bike I wanted to trade was cracked and then re-welded. Dude where do you get off? You sabatoged me for no reason and now you and your internet buddies are having a circle jerk and patting each others backs. So lame....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

glassphisheye said:


> Lol now your making stuff up. Dude tell the whole story. All i did was post and ask if anyone wanted to trade; is asking if anyone wants to trade really an ad. And didn't you just pull some ******** out of your ass and say that the bike I wanted to trade was cracked and then re-welded. Dude where do you get off? You sabatoged me for no reason and now you and your internet buddies are having a circle jerk and patting each others backs. So lame....


get your facts strait....

I said rumors of your bike cracking..welded w/out heat treating....if the rumors were not true then state it.....go re-read

second...trades or selling stuff are ads and against the rules....who wants a forum of a hundred people wanting to trade or sell stuff....forums are for talking and classifieds are for selling or trading....


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> get your facts strait....
> 
> I said rumors of your bike cracking..welded w/out heat treating....if the rumors were not true then state it.....go re-read
> 
> second...trades or selling stuff are ads and against the rules....who wants a forum of a hundred people wanting to trade or sell stuff....forums are for talking and classifieds are for selling or trading....


Dude, stop making stuff up. Classifieds are not for trades and it's okay to post trades. :nono: Mind your own business and stop sabotaging people for no reason.... Liar, Liar, Liar. Get your facts strait before you go to war or maybe your a Bush fan...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

glassphisheye said:


> Dude, stop making stuff up. Classifieds are not for trades and it's okay to post trades. :nono: Mind your own business and stop sabotaging people for no reason.... Liar, Liar, Liar. Get your facts strait before you go to war or maybe your a Bush fan...


Either you are too stupid to read...or too stupid to understand...which is it??

may I help you??

Posting guidelines

http://www.mtbr.com/guidelinescrx.aspx

In addition to #3 above, please do not post Classified Ads/Want Ads/*Trade Ads* in the message board forum. Please post these in our Classifieds Section. (the next paragraph after the paragraph beginning in bold type " *Mtbr.com is an online resource for mountain bikers."

do you understand now ??? or you just going to continue to babble which I wont play...

*you my friend have failed....Thanks for playing*


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats nice man! Beautiful build so far. I have no doubt it will be stunning all built up.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

:eekster: That is going to look sick!!! nevermind a dorado, I couldnt imagine a nicer fork to go with that frame than the 888 ti


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

build that sh*t up, bobbo


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

Bob, if that troll rides as poorly as he designs websites you don't have to worry about him bugging you for much longer.

Sweet m9. If sc doesn't get my ****ing v10c over here from china soon i'm gonna pull the trigger on one.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

saturnine said:


> build that sh*t up, bobbo


all I have his the 888 ti, Saint cranks, Saint Brakes, ODI lock on grips....waiting on parts...It will be built around the 20th or when I come back from a Hawaiian Surf/going to wedding trip


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Just some Intense aluminum....phone pics


Well if that ccdb is as blurry in real life as it is in those pictures I don't even want one!

Sick new treats man, build it up all purty like.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Up yours SMT!

Why you faking the funk 

Here's mine


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

SMT. looks good... now put it back in the box and ship it to my house.

this should work, I'm using the power of the schwarts.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hozzerr1 said:


> Up yours SMT!
> 
> Why you faking the funk
> 
> Here's mine


very nice....welcome to the M-9 club...like the grey lowers and raw finish


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Either you are too stupid to read...or too stupid to understand...which is it??
> 
> may I help you??
> 
> ...


Lol, well they sure make that hard to find, way down past the fine print, really!? must be hard with your 15 rides a week to do research that deep. :thumbsup: Keep up the good job forum moderator. lol geez....


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Dude, hurry up and build that damn thing!!! Tired of waiting!.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

glassphisheye said:


> and if you do actually do go outside when your bike is built you should stop by El Paso to see some real DH trails but be sure to bring your diapers cause you'll [email protected] your pants lol.:eekster:


Last I heard, just about everything in Texas can be ridden with a 29 hardtail.

So Cal on the other hand has some man trails.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

glassphisheye said:


> Dude, stop making stuff up. Classifieds are not for trades and it's okay to post trades. :nono: Mind your own business and stop sabotaging people for no reason.... Liar, Liar, Liar. Get your facts strait before you go to war or maybe your a Bush fan...


Dude, are you like 14? Or maybe new to the country and get all of your knowledge of how Americans talk from lurking in a van outside of high schools?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

glassphisheye said:


> '
> Nah he deserves that and more telling people that I wanted to trade a cracked and welded frame for a fork. Can I not solicit a trade. Not trying to make money...:madman: I don't like liars and i don't like you. El Paso is the **** www.roughriderfreeride.com . Roughrider Canyon has the hardest trails in the United States, trust me, i've been everywhere else. El Paso has a huge mountain right in the middle of the city and the largest urban state park in the United States. But hey ignorance is bliss cause you'd get hurt down here anyway lol. If the mountains don't get you I will...GRRRRRR


Judging from those pictures, there's nothing that I wouldn't do on my 120mm xc bike. If you want actual dh, and actual "hard" dh... I think you might have missed Colorado, UT, Idaho, Washington, Oregon, California, Montana, Nvada... And that's just out in the west coast. Trust me man, you might think you've got the rowdiest riding spot around but there's much more difficult XC riding here than your dh there.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

first of all, thats awesome bob. I have a car now, I'll have to come down to socal to see that in person and ride too. Looking fun.

And also, glassphisheye, stfu. I've been to el peso. The hill there is about the same size as what we build our DS courses on out west. I hate to slag on the riding in texas, cause there are some legit dirt jumps out there, as well as some pretty cool xc, and everybody has to make the most of what they got, but you're talking sh1t about world class riding, where all the world class DH pro's who have literally ridden everywhere in the world go to ride/train in the off season. 

And, more importantly, nobody gives a fyck about what you have to say. You fycked up and spammed the boards because you didn't bother to read the forum guidelines, and when somebody mentioned to you that actually, you're supposed to post adds and keep your spam off the forums, you got really butthurt rather then just acknowledging and apologizing. And now you're even more butthurt and defensive when you just got 100% proven wrong. Keep your sh1t off this thread, its about bob's baddass new M9.

edit: and ps, a useful protip - put an add in your sig. That way 99% of the readers can skim over it, its non-obtrusive but you can still get it viewed by more people.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

glassphisheye said:


> Lol, well they sure make that hard to find, way down past the fine print, really!? must be hard with your 15 rides a week to do research that deep. :thumbsup: Keep up the good job forum moderator. lol geez....


Almost everyone here knows the basic rules (which are pretty much same everywhere). And nice of you to lash out when you get called on it.


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

cdburch said:


> Bob, if that troll rides as poorly as he designs websites you don't have to worry about him bugging you for much longer.
> 
> Sweet m9. If sc doesn't get my ****ing v10c over here from china soon i'm gonna pull the trigger on one.


You know what guys, I'm done here. I have no beef with most people here, just liars and I've made my point. As for web design, Flash is dead, lol... Absolutely no use in web besides eye candy. There is not universal browser support and your sites will do terrible in the search engines. But if you think flash is better.... Oh and I checked you out, why are all your sites down? You know what, don't answer that, I wont be back. Weather is getting too good down here. Time to put this horse out to pasture.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

what site? the one site i have linked in my profile? the one thats in the middle of a massive redo? here's the staging site: http://staging.ramasaxdesign.com you will notice that it is all html5 using jquerry and css3 transitions as well as microformats for all the contact info.

here are a couple other sites off the top of my head. yes they all have flash, because i got paid to build them that way. that's the thing about working at an actual interactive agency, you tend to do what they pay you to do. also you don't seem to know dick about flash, the whole point is that it has a consistent runtime across all browsers and if you build it properly seo is not an issue. everything you see below uses xml content from actual html pages created in one of 4 or 5 cms systems we support (including our proprietary tourism/edu cms) parsed into static xml via xslt for faster performance. this is what i do. its what i have been doing since you were in diapers. don't talk ***** when you can't back it up.

http://www.alasu.edu
http://www.exploreminnesota.com
http://www.denimday.com
http://www.twoofus.org
http://tepper.cmu.edu/pittsburgh
http://newpa.com
http://www.calu.edu
http://www.anselm.edu


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

those pics just make me jealous. my new frame (not an m9 even tho ive riden one and loved it) should be here on monday and then my build begins.

cheers fellow bike-builders. tis the season of dh'in!!!


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

glassphisheye said:


> '
> Nah he deserves that and more telling people that I wanted to trade a cracked and welded frame for a fork. Can I not solicit a trade. Not trying to make money...:madman: I don't like liars and i don't like you. El Paso is the **** www.roughriderfreeride.com . Roughrider Canyon has the hardest trails in the United States, trust me, i've been everywhere else. El Paso has a huge mountain right in the middle of the city and the largest urban state park in the United States. But hey ignorance is bliss cause you'd get hurt down here anyway lol. If the mountains don't get you I will...GRRRRRR


LOL stfu with your El Paso ********. You guys are damn near as flat as kansas. Down hill mountain biking? You need to have hills before you can go down one.


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

cdburch said:


> what site? the one site i have linked in my profile? the one thats in the middle of a massive redo? here's the staging site: http://staging.ramasaxdesign.com you will notice that it is all html5 using jquerry and css3 transitions as well as microformats for all the contact info.
> 
> here are a couple other sites off the top of my head. yes they all have flash, because i got paid to build them that way. that's the thing about working at an actual interactive agency, you tend to do what they pay you to do. also you don't seem to know dick about flash, the whole point is that it has a consistent runtime across all browsers and if you build it properly seo is not an issue. everything you see below uses xml content from actual html pages created in one of 4 or 5 cms systems we support (including our proprietary tourism/edu cms) parsed into static xml via xslt for faster performance. this is what i do. its what i have been doing since you were in diapers. don't talk ***** when you can't back it up.
> 
> ...


Damn, starting to show your age. Flash is cumbersome and not supported by all browsers, especially mobile and is garbage for SEO. Compatible with browsers means you don't need a plugin, lol. Anyway nice sites, you got alot of talent. Don't get so bent out of shape I just started and you've been doing this since I was in diapers.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Fish-Eye under Glass

Some of us old guys have forgotten more than you currently know.
In IT - with age comes wisdom. In a business world, it is all about what the customer wants. You can show him new tech, and guide him, but in the end it is his $ and his decision. Things move on but you also need to keep an eye to the past - it can teach you a lot - if you care to listen.

michael


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

++1 to that mykel!

we are in the process of phasing out flash on new projects but in the real world it takes up to a year to get a content heavy site like the ones we do out the door and even longer when you add in the rfp process before you sign any contracts or scope the work. most sites have at least a two to four year lifespan, unless the client is ungodly rich, so it takes a while for large projects to start reflecting the newest trends in design and technology. if you bothered to read, or understand, what i wrote about how we implement flash you would understand that a)it's used for specific interactive elements within the site and not for the whole site. and b) when you build the proper back end for it and proper non-flash alternatives it adds a layer of polish to the site without affecting seo at all since all the content its pulling in is in html pages that the non-flash backup also links to or pulls in so its all in the user facing markup and the flash just repackages it.

if you click on the staging link for my personal site you would find a rich interactive site with elegant animation and transitions that works perfectly on mobile devices since it doesn't use flash or canvas for anything and in fact barely even use jquerry, in addition to having a clean design that scales well to multiple screen sizes. i have a few client sites like this in development currently but i can't legally share the work until its published. that would be why i shared links to several sites that have been up for a year or two at this point instead.


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

cdburch said:


> ++1 to that mykel!
> 
> we are in the process of phasing out flash on new projects but in the real world it takes up to a year to get a content heavy site like the ones we do out the door and even longer when you add in the rfp process before you sign any contracts or scope the work. most sites have at least a two to four year lifespan, unless the client is ungodly rich, so it takes a while for large projects to start reflecting the newest trends in design and technology. if you bothered to read, or understand, what i wrote about how we implement flash you would understand that a)it's used for specific interactive elements within the site and not for the whole site. and b) when you build the proper back end for it and proper non-flash alternatives it adds a layer of polish to the site without affecting seo at all since all the content its pulling in is in html pages that the non-flash backup also links to or pulls in so its all in the user facing markup and the flash just repackages it.
> 
> if you click on the staging link for my personal site you would find a rich interactive site with elegant animation and transitions that works perfectly on mobile devices since it doesn't use flash or canvas for anything and in fact barely even use jquerry, in addition to having a clean design that scales well to multiple screen sizes. i have a few client sites like this in development currently but i can't legally share the work until its published. that would be why i shared links to several sites that have been up for a year or two at this point instead.


I think we are hijacking this thread but I don't care... I completely understand the way your talking about using flash and am happy you shared that with me. Think I'll try that out. Anyway I don't claim to have the experience that you do and I really do like your work. I just don't like SMT or anyone that backs him up. Dick sabotaged me for no reason with lies. But you seem ok.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

bob, why not take the parts off of one of your other red intense frames and move it over? it would be essentially the same bike anyway.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

glassphisheye said:


> I think we are hijacking this thread but I don't care... I completely understand the way your talking about using flash and am happy you shared that with me. Think I'll try that out. Anyway I don't claim to have the experience that you do and I really do like your work. I just don't like SMT or anyone that backs him up. Dick sabotaged me for no reason with lies. But you seem ok.


look...there were rumors of the bike broken...just misinformed and it was another of your bikes...if you acted like an adult and said so in the beginning that was a different bike then there wouldn't be a problem between us....then you said trades were ok which I don't know of any forums that allow that without an ad and I pointed that out too

Bottom Line:

I don't have a problem with you and am not trying to start problems at all
But
you been posting for a while and should know trades are same as stuff for sale

and 
2 it was your other bike you were breaking

no hard feelings


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

saturnine said:


> bob, why not take the parts off of one of your other red intense frames and move it over? it would be essentially the same bike anyway.


I now have 2 complete bikes...but GF commandeered the old one...so now only one bike for me:nonod: :nonod: :nonod: :nonod: :nonod: :nonod: :nonod:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I now have 2 complete bikes...but GF commandeered the old one...so now only one bike for me:nonod: :nonod: :nonod: :nonod: :nonod: :nonod: :nonod:


She graduated from training wheels? - Nice job Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

highdelll said:


> She graduated from training wheels? - Nice job Bob! :tumbsup:
> []


ahh man ...you said you wouldn't post her picture...you s u c k


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ahh man ...you said you wouldn't post her picture...you s u c k


Yeah, sorry about that - that was taken in my yard when she was cheating on you
(seriously, I didn't know! )


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Yeah, sorry about that - that was taken in my yard when she was cheating on you
> (seriously, I didn't know! )


she said she loved you kissing both of her lips after you "finished" (whichever you used)    
gross man


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> she said she loved you kissing her after you "finished" both set of lips
> gross man


OK, now you're taking things out of context...
I 'kissed' her pin-prick after 'finishing' her diabeetus blood measurement - saying "there, I kissed it and mate it all better" (in a comforting way)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

highdelll said:


> OK, now you're taking things out of context...
> I 'kissed' her pin-prick after 'finishing' her diabeetus blood measurement - saying "there, I kissed it and mate it all better" (in a comforting way)


no she said you were an animal and couldn't keep your hands off her...sometimes 6 times in one day ...when I keep telling her I am saving myself for marriage and have never hit it.

she said you would "clean her up" afterwards with your sweet kisses...

I am glad she is gone


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ...
> 
> I am glad she is gone


no you're not - she's the one who always bought you Cheetos


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

highdelll said:


> no you're not - she's the one who always bought you Cheetos


while I was in front of my computer and not riding


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

Simply amazing banter, simply!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ... and not riding


Speakin' of that, we need pics of that bike in ride-able condition ASAP

CHOP-CHOP Monkey Boy!!:drumroll:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FWIW, this is 'apparently' what she looked like when SMT met/found her rummaging through his refuse...









:nonod:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Speakin' of that, we need pics of that bike in ride-able condition ASAP
> 
> CHOP-CHOP Monkey Boy!!:drumroll:


not till the 20th...I am on the east coast (Greenville NC)...going to the Masters this Sunday


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

have fun


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> look...there were rumors of the bike broken...just misinformed and it was another of your bikes...if you acted like an adult and said so in the beginning that was a different bike then there wouldn't be a problem between us....then you said trades were ok which I don't know of any forums that allow that without an ad and I pointed that out too
> 
> Bottom Line:
> 
> ...


You know what, you're right. Thanks for being the bigger man. I quite smoking this week and have been going off on a few people that didn't deserve it.... Well ****.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

highdelll said:


> FWIW, this is 'apparently' what she looked like when SMT met/found her rummaging through his refuse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just another internet rumor. Bob would never have picked up a chick drinking Heineken.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> That's just another internet rumor. Bob would never have picked up a chick drinking Heineken.


you are right ...click here besides my GF is way hotter


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

Archi-Magus said:


> LOL stfu with your El Paso ********. You guys are damn near as flat as kansas. Down hill mountain biking? You need to have hills before you can go down one.


Damn, lol learn how to read a topo map...


----------



## cadwiz (Jul 28, 2010)

C S said:


> Sexy! Can't wait to see it built up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I can't agree more!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominic49 (Jul 7, 2005)

sweet frame


haters gonna hate

edit:
holy crap did i really just waste my first post after nearly 6 years on this


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Dominic49 said:


> sweet frame
> 
> haters gonna hate
> 
> ...


welcome to the forum


----------



## Dominic49 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thank you, finally getting into the sport alot more so i'll deffinetly be more active on the forum.


----------

